# Julia Brahms (die gutgebaute Lady aus Lenßen & Partner) 2x



## Spezi30 (31 Aug. 2011)

ergänzend zu dem sehr begehrten Wet shirt-Clip von ihr:



 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​
leider sehr rar, die Frau.


----------



## Punisher (31 Aug. 2011)

wunderschön


----------



## Rumpelmucke (31 Aug. 2011)

Joa, die ist so rar, weil selbst im Breitbildformat nicht genug Platz ist...


----------



## didi0815 (31 Aug. 2011)

Njami, das ist FRAULICH!


----------



## Spezi30 (31 Aug. 2011)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Joa, die ist so rar, weil selbst im Breitbildformat nicht genug ist...



mir ist die lieber als diese ganzen Magertussen.


----------



## Franky70 (31 Aug. 2011)

Ihr steht die Moppeligkeit definitiv. 

Danke.


----------



## Romo (12 Apr. 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> ergänzend zu dem sehr begehrten Wet shirt-Clip von ihr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine frau mit zwei guten argumenten


----------



## walme (6 Mai 2012)

> Julia hat tolle Rundungen, oder?


 YES :thumbup:​


----------



## Jone (7 Mai 2012)

tolle Frau - sehr sexy :crazy:


----------



## Monti26 (5 Okt. 2012)

Wow.Schön.


----------



## Sams66 (15 Dez. 2021)

Julia einfach verzaubernd.


----------



## GeorgeTheCat (21 Dez. 2021)

What a beauty...


----------

